# Question about a guys intentions...need advice



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I need to know more here. Have you and this guy conversed at all, or is he just attracted to your looks?


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

a little bit....not very much though...small talk really....i'm very shy obviously


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

.....


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe your easy to talk to. Or maybe he doesn't know how old you are. Generally we get ragged on if we ask how old a girl is. So maybe he thinks your a lot older. Also he could just not care how old you are. Some guys will gladly go after women 10 years younger than them.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe he's just trying to figure you out. It could be that quiet and mysterious personality that really intrigues him and makes him want to know more. Or he could think you're trying to play hard to get and thinks it's a challenge. Some guys just prefer the shy ones to the loud and obnoxious ones. Or maybe it could just be based on looks. It's hard for me to pinpoint his intentions/motives with the information I have.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

He sounds human to me. Can you blame the guy for wanting to pursue a physical relationship with a good looking younger woman?

Just let him know you're not the ****ty type, and if he sticks around, then there you go, new friend.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

meesha327 said:


> i don't understand why a 30 year old would be attracted to a 22 year old that looks very young for her age.


Um, because he's a guy, and you're a cute 22 year old who looks young for her age. lol.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not asking this in a rude way, but to gain more information to adequately answer your question, but how do you know he's interested in you at all? Like what has he done/said to make you think so? I also look young for my age. I once liked a guy who was 35 and I was 21. I really don't see age as mattering unless you actually were a child, but you're not and neither is he, so why can't there be a relationship between you guys. Are you interested in him? If so, just make sure to let him know your values and what you expect out of a relationship and what you won't do and see where it goes from there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shadowmask said:


> Um, because he's a guy, and you're a cute 22 year old who looks young for her age. lol.


 yea. its it for sex? im sure it is but its probably not just for sex. nothing wrong with a guy being attracted to a younger woman.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

.......


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

meesha327 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm sorry I'm bothering you with my problem but if you feel inspired to write me some advice I would appreciate it. I wrote before about thinking an older man liked me and now I am pretty positive he does. My question is, why in the world is a 30 year old interested in me, a 22 year old who is SHY, and looks like she's about 16. He's a nice guy, not ugly in fact I'd say he's about average in the looks department and works with special ed kids, even so I can't help but be mildly suspicious. What could he possibly want from me? Honesty please!
> Thanks so much everyone!
> Meesha


Meesha darling I speak from experience and wisdom. I have found that men that are fond of much younger females ( within the age group you described) are insecure about themselves. Some men think they can take advantage of your innocence and mold you to what they want in a woman. It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him. Be careful.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

........


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> Meesha darling I speak from experience and wisdom. I have found that men that are fond of much younger females ( within the age group you described) are insecure about themselves. Some men think they can take advantage of your innocence and mold you to what they want in a woman. It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him. Be careful.


Thats a pretty wide generalization to put on all older men. I am a 30yo man and I don't see a problem with dating a younger woman as long as she is mature. I wouldn't want to date someone who is immature and behaves like a child when it comes to a relationships and the issues that come with it. I have also been with an older woman for over 15 years now so I must have something to offer.

People with SA have a hard enough time finging partners that will accept us for who we are. Why overanalyze every little detail and poison your mind with thoughts that will doom the relationsip before it starts? If you go into it thinking he is lacking something for wanting to date younger women or he is only in it for sex then you will already be on the defensive and you will pick apart anything he says or does to make him fit the image you have in your mind.

If he likes you and you like him then whats the problem? Just because you go out with someone doesnt mean you have to have sex. You are an adult and he is an adult. If he can't handle no sex then he can move on and you havent lost anything.

What does the notion that you look younger than you are have any effect on anything? Are you trying to think he may be a pedophile?

Dating is very stressful in the begining. I couldn't imagine having to do it again after 15 years out of it. It sounds like you are finding excuses to convince yourself not to date him. Being afraid of the unknown is what keeps many of us from doing many things. Take a chance or not. It's up to you.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh gee I forgot about the big EGO boost it gives men to have a young lady by there side.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you are overanalysing things and guessing his motives based on little to no evidence. You mention he is nice. You could just get to know him as an acquaintance or friend and see how it goes.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Is this a serious topic? You're asking why a 30 year old guy would want to date a younger girl that looks like she belongs in high school? Really?


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

First of all, people are complex, so to reduce his intentions to "just wanting sex" is a bit offensive, to the human race. If he is attracted to you, he's probably attracted to you for many reasons (the following is my speculation based on the little evidence you've given): he finds you physically attractive, he is interested in your personality. You say you're suspicious of his motives, which to me can only mean that you only think he's physically attracted to you. If you're not into just a physical relationship then cut him off. This raises a further question: is anyone ever just interested in a physical relationship? (Obviously the answer is yes: one night stands, etc.) -- but seriously, from experience these relationships are empty and meaningless (though sometimes pleasurable). 

As for the comments about 30 year olds being interested in 20 year olds only because the 30 year olds are insecure: really? Maybe some feel this way. But evolutionary biology argues that men, in general, are just attracted to women in their early twenties. That includes men in their 30s, 40s, 50s, etc. Presumably these older men would just be interested in sex, since I can't see the difference in life experience and maturity being reconcilable. So, yeah... I don't see why any 30 year old would want to date a 22 year old (unless he is somewhat immature and you are mature for your age, but I'm just projecting my opinions here). But I also do see reasons why he would want to date you...

As with all of these posts, life would be so much simpler if you could just ask him what he wants, and if he were actually willing to be honest with you. But, too bad we are all made of lies (and some truth, etc.).


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

path0gen said:


> is this a serious topic? You're asking why a 30 year old guy would want to date a younger girl that looks like she belongs in high school? Really?


ditto!!!!!!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

come on, 30 years old is not that old at all, and there is only a 8 year difference. My middle school art teacher was 40 years old and married to a man in his 20's, a large age difference isn't that shocking.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You mention sex and physical attraction like it's some bad thing. When a guy is interested in a girl or vice versa, it's usually because of some physical attraction and this is not bad or wrong. He doesn't want you just "for sex"; he probably wants to date you and get to know you and, yes, sex is part of a relationship, if you didn't know. He's not doing anything wrong in being attracted to you. And you're not too young for him. Most men want to date a woman younger than them and most women go for older guys; that's just the way it is. A 30-year-old dating a 22-year-old might not be as common as a 1-3-year age difference but it's done. Hell, a 22-year-old I used to work with (and who was one of the most attractive women I've ever met both physically and intellectually) is married to a 35-year-old guy and I believe they married when she was 18 or 19. So don't consider him a bad guy.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him.


What exactly is implied by this statement? "Nothing to offer", and "just as established as him"... what do those phrases imply about your view of relationships? What, exactly, is he supposed to have to "offer"... I'm reading 'money' here...

Seriously... are you implying that a man is only worth dating if he's "as established" as you... implying what exactly? (has as much money as you???) Seriously... I know economics is a fundamental part of modern life... but, really... Call me naive, or whatever... but I thought the only thing anyone really needed to offer anyone else in a relationship is love (affection, intimacy, support, empathy, encouragement). Maybe I'm wrong and relationships really are just cold calculated economic transactions. (Wait, I thought that was prostitution...)


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

MissMay1977 said:


> Meesha darling I speak from experience and wisdom. I have found that men that are fond of much younger females ( within the age group you described) are insecure about themselves. Some men think they can take advantage of your innocence and mold you to what they want in a woman. It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him. Be careful.


Wow. You don't sound snobby at all.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

.........


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think you won't really know until you get to know him more. I think it's best to stay focused on what you want, allow it to take place but tread carefully. Do what most girls do to me: Don't accept an invitation to his house on the first date (lol [had to get that one out there]), even though it may not really imply sex or anything. If your afraid of him using you then accept casual dates where you can ask him questions, he can ask you questions and let YOUR natural instinct tell you about this guy. Don't strike this guy out before he has an opportunity to show you who he is. I think there are a lot of women who pass up great guys because they assume something before having any evidence to back it up. Give him a shot, and if your not looking to have sex with him do not allow him to put you in a situation where that can happen. If he likes you for you you'll know instinctively and he will continue to pursue you the way he has been. So, once again, trust your instincts. You can't have a inclination of this guy unless you allow for you two to get to know each other in different ways. You obviously sound like you aren't sure of this guy so allow him to show you in other ways (dates, etc) and then use your instinct to tell you about this guy. But for goodness sakes girl, GIVE HIM A SHOT IF YOUR THE LEAST BIT INTERESTED AND FIND OUT YOURSELF. Assumptions are bad, mmkay?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

delirium said:


> What exactly is implied by this statement? "Nothing to offer", and "just as established as him"... what do those phrases imply about your view of relationships? What, exactly, is he supposed to have to "offer"... I'm reading 'money' here...
> 
> Seriously... are you implying that a man is only worth dating if he's "as established" as you... implying what exactly? (has as much money as you???) Seriously... I know economics is a fundamental part of modern life... but, really... Call me naive, or whatever... but I thought the only thing anyone really needed to offer anyone else in a relationship is love (affection, intimacy, support, empathy, encouragement). Maybe I'm wrong and relationships really are just cold calculated economic transactions. (Wait, I thought that was prostitution...)


Gee how shallow our minds can be. You reading money just implies how simple minded you are. By having things to offer, I ment good communication skills, respectful, and positive vibes that would enrich my life.

By being established as me - I mean we share a similiar credit score, we share similiar successes, we share similiar failures, we have a solid foundation.

I need much more than love to be in a realtionship. I need to have similiar passions and the the person has to match my enthusiasium for life.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> Gee how shallow our minds can be. You reading money just implies how simple minded you are.


Really... you come back at me with insults eh... how noble and high minded of you. If my reading was inaccurate, you could've simply said that. Instead, you chose to insult me.

So easy to do behind a screen.

Also: how does his being 30 and wanting a 20 year old somehow show that "he has nothing to offer"... just because he's 30 and wants to date a younger woman doesn't mean he has poor communication skills, or is disrespectful, or can't offer positive vibes.

Anyway, perhaps my interpretation of what you said was inaccurate, but there is no need to insult me by calling me "simple minded and shallow"... I suppose this just shows how immature you are, feeling the need to put another person down to make yourself feel better (which I've just done in this sentence); you would benefit from working on _your_ communication skills (i.e., this isn't a playground, and we're not 10, and you don't win arguments by calling another person names...). But surely you can see why I interpreted what you said in the way I did. Being 30 and wanting a 20 year old doesn't necessarily reflect poorly on the 30 year old in any way (doesn't necessarily imply that the 30 year old is lacking in any area particular area).

Anyway, I'd be glad to never talk to you again.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can we have an admin interject? I feel like I have been attacked on this thread. I was also called snobby. That hurts my feelings. I have had to take 5 mg of Klonopin to help with the anxiety some of these replies have caused. This has also triggered my bipolar. :-(


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, since you've clarified that the topic is, indeed, legitimate and since you are seeking honest replies, I'm happy to oblige:

He wants sex. With you. You're younger and look even younger yet and most men are inherently attracted to nubile young females on a physical level. I am 33. Would I take a 20 year old as my significant other? Not in a million years. Maturity levels, as varied as they may be between two individuals with such a distinguished age gap, will not account for 10 years worth of experiences that may have influenced him (and not yet influenced you) on numerous other levels. Age may not directly correlate to maturity but, in most cases, it implies that the older individual will have interests that do not compliment those of his/her younger counterpart. 

There are some generalizations, to be sure, but you wanted feedback and, as someone of a similar age to the man that's courting you, I'm happy to provide it. The thought of taking my girlfriend to see the new Twilight movie she's so passionate about, for example, is enough to file her under my 'lay-and-leave' category. Since you're shy and seem nice enough, I would spare you such a negative experience. But then, the fact that you can't figure all of this out for yourselve leads me to believe that, regardless of how emotionally stunted this guy might be, you have a lot of growing up to do yourself still. So maybe it'd be for the best if you just let him bed you thinking his intentions were deeper and genuine and then, after he left for some other tween, you'd be better prepared for similar situations in the future.

Undecided here. But best of luck all the same.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> Can we have an admin interject? I feel like I have been attacked on this thread. I was also called snobby. That hurts my feelings. I have had to take 5 mg of Klonopin to help with the anxiety some of these replies have caused. This has also triggered my bipolar. :-(


I can see how my misreading of your statements may have been hurtful. And I understand that since you felt attacked you defended yourself by attacking me. This is supposed to be a support forum, so let's just say we both said some mean things and leave it at that.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

delirium said:


> I can see how my misreading of your statements may have been hurtful. And I understand that since you felt attacked you defended yourself by attacking me. This is supposed to be a support forum, so let's just say we both said some mean things and leave it at that.


Pretty sure she was being sarcastic.

Regardless, the OP can't figure out that some creepy older guy looking at her with his creepy older guy eyes breathing his creepy older guy breath down her neck wants to sleep with her. So I guess the thread is over.

But lets not dwell on these little setbacks. If we're lucky we'll get another "Anyone with SA ever had a relationship?" thread or ten to advise on in the near future.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

......


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

No, I was not being sarcastic at all. I am not snobby either. I am in distress. I have never had anyone be so mean to me for sharing my opinion about my experiences.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

MissMay1977 said:


> No, I was not being sarcastic at all. I am not snobby either. I am in distress. I have never had anyone be so mean to me for sharing my opinion about my experiences.


I apologize. Looking back it was childish an uncalled for.

It's just that sweeping generalizations like that get me going a bit.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

That's too bad, it was all perfectly worded and presented in a way that it would have all been highly amusing with sarcastic undertones. I'm sorry you're having a bad time but it seems like a resolution is at hand and this thread will end with everyone happy. Except for the poor 30 year old guy who just wanted a piece.

My own SA has caused me to construct a thick, blunt and rather insensitive emotional wall. So I apologize if I've offended anyone with my responses. That said, my replies and the basis upon which I have formed my opinions/advice here still apply.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Before I divulge into issues of some depth, let me begin by commenting on the physical attraction issue. Most Victoria Secrete models, Sports Illustrated models, Miss America contestants, Miss Universe contestants, etc. are age 18-22. To assume that only 18-22 year old guys admire these women would be naive, to say the least. Honestly, I would be more worried about a guy who did not think 18-22 year old women were beautiful than a guy who did.

Next topic

Hmmm .... I've never understood this stereotype that ..

Older = bad, manipulative, sex obsessed, mature, promiscuous, experienced, dishonest, insecure

Younger = innocent, pure, kind, faithful, nice, genuine, naive

I think it is false to assume that benevolence degrades with age. I've found that one's disposition is not determined by age; instead, it is a result of innate psychological characteristics and desires ... and upbringing. In general, people's personalities don't change much with age. Someone with a good heart at age 18, will most like have a good heart at age 30 .... and someone with a bad heart at age 18, will most likely have a bad heart at age 30.

More specifically, I think that someone with a kind heart who desires a loving relationship at age 18 will still feel that way at 30. They will not suddenly transform into some manipulative sex addict.

For example, I knew guys in high school who were players. Despite there "innocent" age, they did not care about women and they only used them for sex.

On the other hand, I know their are older guys who have a strong desire for a loving, monogamous relationship. They are inexperienced and wouldn't even know how to manipulate a woman.

As for maturity ... I think this is also a complex issue. Whilst true that most older guys have more experience in at least one part of life. Whether it be work, school, book knowledge, or housing. Perhaps the most important aspect of maturity when it comes to relationships may be relationship maturity

*Warning:* What's written below is not about the guy mentioned in the Original Posters post. This is about a hypothetical older guy who does not meet the stereotype propagated by society.

I speculate that older guys who've never had girlfriends, been on dates, or even held a girls hand would behave in a manner and exhibit intentions similar to someone much younger. Instead of behaving like an old, manipulative player... the older individual may behave like a young, shy, virgin ... too timid to attempt a kiss, yet alone consider sex. Perhaps only wanting someone to hold, someone to hang out with, someone to snuggle and watch movies with, someone to comfort; someone to adore, protect, cuddle, and care for. Most importantly, he just wants someone to love him. He does not care how old his lady is. He only cares that she does or, at least, shows the potential to love him.

He's not perfect. The years of loneliness have damaged his soft heart, and left him with an emptiness. And no, his relationship maturity level is not equivalent to that of most people his age. But does this lack of relationship experience mean this lonely soul should die without ever experiencing love? Should society shun and condemn him? Should he be labeled damaged? I think not. Even the people who don't fit the mold that society has designated as "acceptable" deserve the opportunity to experience love.

In fact, one might be surprised by the benevolence capacity of a lonely soul. Sure he may not be flamboyant, rich, cool, and confident. But how important are such superficial things, really, in the long run.

Fidelity, compassion, loyalty, love, honesty, trust ... these are the things that really matter.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

You, sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. Whatever physical and mental dispositions you suffer from are surely shadowed by being the non-superficial, loving and caring older man you describe in your post. Such a composition could never have been submitted by some pretty, learned sexual dynamo. And it's a shame that pretty, sexual dynamos of the opposite gender would never understand it. 

I have an itch to post something about standards and how they coincide (if at all) with social anxiety. I just can't find the words right now. :blank


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

In addition to the day I had and with this post, I am now having impulsive urges to die.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> In addition to the day I had and with this post, I am now having impulsive urges to die.




:squeeze I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

MissMay1977 said:


> Meesha darling I speak from experience and wisdom. I have found that men that are fond of much younger females ( within the age group you described) are insecure about themselves. Some men think they can take advantage of your innocence and mold you to what they want in a woman. It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him. Be careful.


MissMay, it seems you offended some people here with this but I just wanted to say I agree with you and understand what you meant. Although I suppose it could have been "censored" a bit better considering the few posters that seem to have been put off by your words. I also don't think it applies to everyone in a specific age group. Even so I don't believe you meant to offend anyone and I think it was wise of you to bring this up. It's one of many possibilities since we don't know the details of the OPs relationship with the man that was mentioned. I'm kind of surprised no one else warned her to be careful (for other reasons) and instead got so defensive about your post. But then I expected as much. Anyway I hope you feel well soon.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow....some of the things that have been said on this thread make me feel that leaving this site might just be a good idea. Anyway, I very much disagree that age matters. Of course he could just want sex, but you're in control of yourself and it could also be that he also wants more than that, either way it's YOUR CHOICE! What is dating him gonna hurt? You don't have to have sex with him and honestly, 8 years is not that big of a gap. Also, just because some guys who might like younger women will only want sex, that doesn't mean all will/do. I find that pretty rude to say and to put on the shoulders of every guy even if it is a guy that agrees with that assumption. I find nothing wrong with the question. It's an issue you're dealing with and you're on a support site and have every right to ask for advice. Don't feel like you can't cus some don't like it. I'll add ya and you can talk to me anytime. :yes Also, I also have to say that some people in their 20s are waaay more mature than even 50 yr olds. I feel I am a lot wiser than my grandfather in many things. He is ignorant with his racism, he pouts in a corner(pretty much)whenever someone disagrees with him, he ignores people for long periods of time over stupid unimportant tiny things. I am much deeper and caring than he is and he's 40 yrs older....some people don't learn from their experience so just having experience means little if you take nothing from it. Of course you should be careful, but I'd say that even with a guy your age. I'd date a guy older than me if I really felt interested and he seemed to be as well and I am a virgin that's waiting til I get married and I would tell him so. If he or any other guy couldn't accept that, then they can move on/hit the road.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In evolutionary terms, men are attracted to women of prime breeding age. They have an urge to spread their DNA with as many young women as possible. It has little to do with their own age. Women, on the other hand, are predisposed to seeking out one well established male capable of providing for her during pregnancy and while caring for the baby.

In more recent times, we know intellectually that age doesn't really make a difference. Individuals are attracted to different sorts. You can't however, wipe out thousands of years of evolutionary instinct in a few decades.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> In evolutionary terms, men are attracted to women of prime breeding age. They have an urge to spread their DNA with as many young women as possible...You can't however, wipe out thousands of years of evolutionary instinct in a few decades.


I don't think all human behaviour can be explained with "Well, that's the way we're born!" Why does homosexuality exist, why do people use birth control, why do men marry older women, and why are (normal) fathers not attracted to their daughter's 16 year old friends, even though they're of "prime breeding age," if we are simply uncomplicated animals who exist to propagate the species?

Anyway, at first I thought this post was about social anxiety (Why would anyone be interested in me? I look like I'm 16. What do I have to offer?). But I agree that it's natural to wonder why someone in their 30's wants to date someone in their 20's. In another thread, a college student was thinking about dating a high school student, and many posters pointed out that even though they were similar in age, they have vastly different goals and are at different life stages.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

For the record, it is not always the guy doing the pursing in these types of relationships. The opposite has happened to me before.

I know several happy couples in healthy relationships with more than an 8 year difference including my parents.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

22 and 30 isn't exactly a massive stretch of age here.

I haven't read through all three pages of the thread to see if there's updates or not, but I'd say if you like the guy and nothing else is out of place, you're just overanalyzing things.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> I look very young for my age and always think anyone attracted to me is a pedophile.


Ha, I feel _exactly_ the same. It always baffles me when someone who looks a lot older will look at me that way.. I mean, I get told I look about 15 so I'm always suspicious when people give me that look, lol.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> Meesha darling I speak from experience and wisdom. I have found that men that are fond of much younger females ( within the age group you described) are insecure about themselves. Some men think they can take advantage of your innocence and mold you to what they want in a woman. It also could be that he has nothing to offer a female his age so he seeks younger females that are just as established as him. Be careful.


Missmay,

sorry to hear that responses to this post made you unhappy. I hope you feel better soon.

however the statement you made is kind of cruel and condescending about older men. Being an older man, I felt sad that women must be thinking of me like this.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

There are men who hate to see women from their age group dating younger guys and the same is true for some of the women. 

Meesha I don't think the guy you mention cares much about your shyness or the age difference. He probably liked your personality or physique, maybe both. 

The thing that I don't understand is, what difference does it make if you don't like this guy. Are you afraid of him?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeez, everyone be careful including men...

Men be careful of women who may use you to have children...

it goes both ways

whatever happened to fairness???

oh well

get his number and ask what his intentions are, and tell him yours, he isn't a pedophile your 22-yikes


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

meesha327 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm sorry I'm bothering you with my problem but if you feel inspired to write me some advice I would appreciate it. I wrote before about thinking an older man liked me and now I am pretty positive he does. My question is, why in the world is a 30 year old interested in me, a 22 year old who is SHY, and looks like she's about 16. He's a nice guy, not ugly in fact I'd say he's about average in the looks department and works with special ed kids, even so I can't help but be mildly suspicious. What could he possibly want from me? Honesty please!
> Thanks so much everyone!
> Meesha


I think you're looking at this a little negatively. Sounds like he could be a nice guy, not every guy is going to be put off by shyness in fact i believe most men prefer the woman to be more shy than they are.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

meesha327 said:


> My question is, why in the world is a 30 year old interested in me, a 22 year old who is SHY, and looks like she's about 16.


30 years old and single? He is probably shy too or more on the quiet side. Maybe he is young in mind and in heart. Maybe the divorced, washed up stressed out 30 somethings with 2 kids and the bitter taste of a wasted youth just do not appeal to him? Don't think so much into it. I would take him at face value and learn as you go. assumptions are no good unless you can test them. :stu


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Get to know him, he may be your soul mate. Do not give in physically until you have a ring on your finger, that way you'll know if he's serious or not.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

....


----------



## dontemailme (Nov 10, 2009)

lol @ this forum

Thread one: We like older guys.
Thread two: Older guys are creepy, they only want for you for sex.

*claps*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Watch the posts - there are hints of sexism and intolerance. If the warning goes up, infractions go out.


----------

